# Posting to Facebook, Flickr, Picasa and Other Sharing Sites



## focalpoint-x (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi Everyone.

Do you publish your images to multiple locations (i.e. Facebook, Flickr, ECommerce site)? If so, what software do you use for it, or do you just upload them all by hand?

It seems to me the risks in publishing low-res images to sites like this are outweighed by the potential promotional benefits, but I'd be interested in hearing others opinions on this.

Cheers!
JP


----------



## newimage (Sep 13, 2010)

focalpoint-x said:


> Hi Everyone.
> 
> Do you publish your images to multiple locations (i.e. Facebook, Flickr, ECommerce site)? If so, what software do you use for it, or do you just upload them all by hand?
> 
> ...



Depends on what type of business you are running, if you honestly have a marketing strategy in place or if you're just uploading images with no real plan. On a side note Flickr is just stupid all around. It's usage as a promotional tool for the average photographer is WEAK !!!! Unless your secret strategy is to network primarily with other photographers and hobby shooters. Normally Flickr promo revolves around a lame attempt at microstock. If this question is aimed more towards an actual pro photography service of some kind then Flickr .. BAD .. Facebook .. GOOD


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 14, 2010)

> It seems to me the risks in publishing low-res images to sites like this are outweighed by the potential promotional benefits, but I'd be interested in hearing others opinions on this.


I tend to agree...especially if you are a service based business (wedding, portraits etc.).  Getting your name out there is the name of the game.  So tons of people seeing your photos is a good thing.


----------



## David Dvir (Sep 22, 2010)

I always publish images to facebook.  The low-res really makes me not worry at all.  I don't use the other sites too much as I find that facebook generate the most exposure for me.


----------



## rmpbklyn (Sep 22, 2010)

I post on different sites. it just happened because  ..... I can't resist  signing up to those accounts.


1) facebook: family and friends and get many comments here. However, the photos are re-sized which is good for security copyright.  But if I just link to another site, nobody goes there . There are groups some active then others.

2) flickr: I have put what I call my niche photos, because of the groups and discussions. I have meet with local folks and went on outings, so it's good for networking.

3) I have webshots, snapfish and photobucket.  They have very little traffic. I still have those for old stuff, but have not posted in ages....


----------



## JadynH (Sep 23, 2010)

I would suggest using a watermark on your images on any social media platform, because some people just don't care about copyright infringement.


----------

